# 150 Search Warrants, Court Orders, and Affidavits FREE E-BOOK



## Hush

http://www.amazon.com/Search-Warrants-Affidavits-Detectives-ebook/dp/B009479D8A/ref=sr_1_1?s=digital-text&ie=UTF8&qid=1347470686&sr=1-1&keywords=150 search warrants
CI Publications
!!!FREE EXPIRES 9/14 DOWNLOAD IT TODAY TO KINDLE, ANDROID, OR IPHONE!!!

FREE LAW ENFORCEMENT TRAINING MANUAL

If you have ever found yourself asking another officer for a search warrant example...

If you ever struggled with accurately describing the places to be searched and the items to be seized...

If you have never written a search warrant or court order&#8230;

&#8230;then this is the book for you&#8230;and it's FREE!

From 9/10/2012 through 9/14/2012 the book 150 Search Warrants, Court Orders, and Affidavits will be available free through Amazon.com for the Kindle platform of e-book readers.

Get 150 Search Warrants, Court Orders, and Affidavits here

The examples in 150 Search Warrants, Court Orders, and Affidavits are taken from California Superior and US District Court authorized search warrants and court orders and include:

Narcotics-General Search Warrant Affidavit and Templates, Specific Drugs Including: Possession and Possession for Sales of Cocaine, Heroin, Amphetamine/Methamphetamine, Marijuana Possession and Cultivation, Clandestine Drug Labs, GHB, Ketamine, LSD, PCP, MDMA, and Steroids
Updated (2012) Language for Installing A GPS Tracker
Computers and Internet Service Providers-Search and Seizure Warrants and Affidavits, Google, Facebook, EBay/PayPal, Non Disclosure Orders, and Child Pornography
Basic and Expanded Cell Phone Search Warrants, Voicemail Records and Password Resets, Specialized Records Searches, Calling Cards, Pen Registers, Obtaining Assistance From Google and Apple to Unlock Password Protected Phones, and Title III Electronic Surveillance (Wiretaps)
Gang Search Warrants and Affidavits
Examples of Search Warrants and Affidavits for Auto Dealerships, Safe Deposit and Private Mail Boxes, Businesses, Stock Brokerages, Title Companies, Travel Agencies, Trust Companies, Stolen Property, Utility Theft, Vehicle Theft, Chop Shops, Identity Theft, Counterfeit Currency, Credit/Gift Cards, Counterfeit CDs/DVDs/Software, Hidden Compartments, and MORE!

Get 150 Search Warrants, Court Orders, and Affidavits here

If you do not have access to a Kindle reader you can download a free application for Android and Apple devices from Google's Play Store or from Apple iTunes.

If you prefer a print version you can order one from Amazon.com by clicking the link https://www.createspace.com/3961710 and entering the code DHUNKHHZ at checkout and get 20% off the purchase price!

Get 150 Search Warrants, Court Orders, and Affidavits here


----------



## Irishpride

Great find, thanks for posting it


----------

